# Montecristo Afrique Kilimanjaro Cigar Review - Great, but didn't last



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I loved this cigar at first, it opened with a great mix of flavors and developed well, until the last third, when it went sour. Good burn and draw...

Read the full review here: Montecristo Afrique Kilimanjaro Cigar Review - Great, but didn't last


----------

